# pigeon coughing up blood



## Jiin Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,
Several months ago, some feral pigeons set up nest in a potted plant on my windowsill. Since then, they've raised a few healthy young and all has seemed well. A couple days ago one of the month old babies coughed up blood for no reason that I could figure out. I'm currently unemployed, and felt totally helpless without the resources to bring him to a vet. The episode was brief, and he remained active, perky and feeding, though last night his nose was runny. I've scoured the internet with his symptoms in hopes of figuring out what medicines I could give him, but today I woke up to find blood everywhere and he was struggling to breathe. I called the wildlife rescue and they had me take him to a shelter to be put down. 
Has anyone experienced this before?
It's breaking my heart that I couldn't figure out what to do for him in time, if I could have done anything. I want to put medicine in the water for the parents and the remaining fledgling, (all who appear healthy still). I can't imagine watching this happen to another bird.
In addition to the runny nose, it also looked like his neck may have been swollen. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It could be canker. Often they will get yellow buttons in the throat, and mouth that if knocked loose can bleed. It's very treatable.
It also could be giaridia, which is also very treatable and treated with the same medication canker is treated with. I use metronidazole. You can buy it at Jedds Pigeon Supply. I'll get you a link.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-523/MEDITRICH-100-tablets-(Medpet)/Detail.bok

You would need to put a portion of a pill down the baby's throat. Can you handle them?


----------



## Jiin Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!
I brought the one that was coughing up blood to animal control, after a number of phone calls, a wildlife rehab person told me that the pigeon was too far gone to treat. :'( It was a lot of blood and he was really struggling to breathe. I got the impression that he would suffocate on his own blood before any medication could take effect. I feel terrible and uncertain that I did the right thing, though I've kept all manner of animals my entire life and never seen anything so violent. 

The first time it happened there wasn't nearly as much blood, but what also concerns me is that aside from a couple sneezes, I didn't notice any prior illness. He was energetic and feeding well, so I'm now terrified that it could happen again. The other young bird shows no sign of respiratory problems, should I still give him pills? Or would it be better to get a powder to put in the water so that the parents get some too? They've gotten so used to me that I can catch them if I'm fast enough. Plus they're sitting on new eggs already. *sigh*

I also have two white doves that are inside 'real' pets, and I'm wondering how much I should worry about them catching whatever it was. They've never had direct contact with the pigeons, though the doves liked to go up to the window and yell at the pigeons for being so close to their territory. ^^

If it was most likely canker, I will certainly get medicine for that.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

canker is common, most pigeons have it but it gets worse under stress. sharp food or objects in the throat can cause a scratch which can then become infected with canker. I have never noticed blood though.
Im thinking it wasnt canker but I am no expert. maybe it ate some glass, sounds silly but there was a thread on here not long ago about a pigeon eating a paper clip, I saw the x-ray - otherwise I probably wouldnt have belived it. I worry about my birds eating little nails or bits of wire.


----------



## Jiin Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

He was still young enough to have never been off the window ledge, so he wouldn't have had access to sharp objects. But I certainly have seen my share of animals ingesting weird things.

My main doubt with canker was the quantity of blood. I haven't seen anything about it causing bleeding that severe. But then, I've only had a sick bird once, and that was years ago, so I'd never even heard of canker until two days ago.

I thought it was neat when they started nesting out there and now I feel so responsible for them. The way it caught me off guard makes me feel like I've failed them...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I love pigeons, i keep lots of fancy breeds and like to watch wild ones in a few different locations. I would love them nesting out my window if i lived in the city are you up high in the city?


----------



## Jiin Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm only on the second floor. It's a good spot for them, as the building next to me is very close, with a tree in between. They're well protected from wind and not easily visible when looking at the side of the building. 

I have a few pictures of them here: http://jiinlee.deviantart.com/gallery/34122019


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

cool I had a look. Your into dolls and photography I take it? are you chinese? I'm unemployed at the moment too, it's great! I'll have to get a job at some stage but for now I spend most my days tending to my birds and gardening, I dont know how I had time for work when I had a job.


----------



## Jiin Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm actually an American-European mutt mix.  My first thought when I lost my job was "I hope none of the animals get sick". Currently living with me are the two doves, two rabbits and a chinchilla, and I've discovered that no one gets sick cheaply. I didn't even take the pigeons into account in my worries at the time. Taking pictures of the baby pigeons is wonderful, they grow up so fast!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Jiin Lee is such an asian name though lol I like your pigeons
dont feel bad if you cant save them all they wouldnt have a chance without you, you can give them a good life while they are here. I dont like to see them sick or in pain so you do what you gotta do.

hope you get a job soon if thats what you wants

are the doves ringnecks? are they tame? OMG you can raise doves under the pigeons! - if the timings right and they may live in the wild


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons carry Trichomonads, which is a protozoan. When they get stressed, the protozoan multiply and this causes the canker. Even feeding and raising babies can be stressful for a pair of pigeons. That can cause the problem, and when they feed their babies, they pass it on to them. It therefore would be helpful to medicate the parents and the other baby.


----------

